
Modern Web App Development in JavaScript - westoque
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1258074299337826304
======
fourtonite
I would guess his complaint is with the lack of loosely typed and largely
useless html generation front end against an unneeded backend based on a noobs
concept of an application and a controller model dead end framework.

 _sigh_ what are we doing???

